# So how long should your irons last..



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2013)

Assuming you're not wanting to change as you've had a cash injection, fallen out with them or have significantly improved, how long should a set of irons last you?
Obviously it depends how much you play so a number of rounds would seem to be the best measure.
If I remember, in GM a few months ago, it has been suggested a change every 3-5 years is about right. 
But what about groove wear?
OK, wedges are usually forged or cast with soft metals, but surely forged irons would take as much battering as a forged wedge and would need changing at much the same time to keep performance levels..?
My irons have played 185 rounds since I got them, plus range sessions. Yeah, they're indestructible Callaways but they're beginning to look their age. Would the grooves have worn that much as to be costing me control and performance? 
Don't get me wrong, they still work well - yesterday I hit 2 approaches to within 3 feet for birdies. 
But I'm intersted to know how long everyone else has had their irons and how long they reckon they'll keep them before NEEDING to change rather than wanting......


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 7, 2013)

I have set of second hand G10's, bought by my dad from new. Previously G2's also from my dad who has since had them back in exchange for the G10's. Changing because I can.

I must be close to binning the Pings because they are working. I have a putter waiting to go in the bg but the old mallet is working well at the moment. Typical


----------



## CMAC (Feb 7, 2013)

I have 14 year old Mizuno T Zoid PRO forged irons, still get grip, still look good (not as shiny obviously) still play well with them.

Remember your forged wedge is probably used on most holes, whereas the other irons might only be used on average 3 times per round so less wear.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 7, 2013)

Good question Ian.

I brought my MP32 irons at the start of last year, second hand, but in decent condition.

Fantastic set of forged cut muscle irons. Problem, as you say, forged clubs do tend to wear a little quicker than cast. I use my previous R7 irons as an example. When I sold them there was hardly any wear for a club I'd had and used 3-4 times a week for 12 months.

I practice quite often, around 3 times a week, plus 18 holes in a Saturday. When I had the clubs there was a small amount of wear around the sweet spot (Penny) that wasn't too visible but after a year of regular use they are much, much more pronounced.

My PW, which sees quite a lot of use is hammered!







I think these irons would have lasted me at least another 18 months, but then they would be well worn.

I had a windfall and weighed up the options. In 18 months time, would I be in the financial situation where I could *afford* to replace a worn set, chances are probably not.

I've replaced my irons (.... And pretty much my whole bag aprt from putter) this week, but will not be upgrading again until they are in a worse condition than my MP32's were in when they were replaced, so, 3-5 years seems about right.

Now ask the question as to why people replace their driver or putter so often and that's definatley a different story.


----------



## chris661 (Feb 7, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Good question Ian.

I brought my MP32 irons at the start of last year, second hand, but in decent condition.

Fantastic set of forged cut muscle irons. Problem, as you say, forged clubs do tend to wear a little quicker than cast. I use my previous R7 irons as an example. When I sold them there was hardly any wear for a club I'd had and used 3-4 times a week for 12 months.

I practice quite often, around 3 times a week, plus 18 holes in a Saturday. When I had the clubs there was a small amount of wear around the sweet spot (Penny) that wasn't too visible but after a year of regular use they are much, much more pronounced.

My PW, which sees quite a lot of use is hammered!







I think these irons would have lasted me at least another 18 months, but then they would be well worn.

I had a windfall and weighed up the options. In 18 months time, would I be in the financial situation where I could *afford* to replace a worn set, chances are probably not.

I've replaced my irons (.... And pretty much my whole bag aprt from putter) this week, but will not be upgrading again until they are in a worse condition than my MP32's were in when they were replaced, so, 3-5 years seems about right.

Now ask the question as to why people replace their driver or putter so often and that's definatley a different story.
		
Click to expand...

From the that picture there is nowt wrong with that club except the finish has worn. One of the greenkeepers at my old place still uses a set of ping eye 2 irons to great effect....


----------



## bigslice (Feb 7, 2013)

the gm mag said 3 - 5 but i think it said the manufacturers believe your best to change at 3 -4. ive had mine brand new for 4 years, was tempted to change but Â£600 is Â£150 more than i paid for mine, so cannot justify the cost. what i have done is changed the shafts to from tt dg xp reg to kbs tour stiff. will put the grips on the day and tomoro i can hit them. should do me for at least another 4 years. the heads look they have been used but not worn looking.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 7, 2013)

chris661 said:



			From the that picture there is nowt wrong with that club except the finish has worn. One of the greenkeepers at my old place still uses a set of ping eye 2 irons to great effect....
		
Click to expand...

Which is true Chris, but that's condition as now. Add another 18-24 months of wear at it's current rate and the grooves, heads even the shafts would probably be well past their best.

While I could continue to use them past that point, would that be a help or hinderence to my game? 

Aren't Ping Eye 2's cast out of the hardest substance known to man anyway :smirk:


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2013)

I've just got some Blu-tac and pressed a pea-sized amount onto the face of each club, then peeled it off to get an impression of the amount of groove left.
The irons and wedges look ok, a little less on the 6,9 and PW (probably use these a bit more often) but I noticed a lot less groove on my 4 iron Fli-Hi.
So no real groove problem, just the heads and faces looking a little tired......


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 7, 2013)

in all honesty we should use them until there is a 2p size dark mark on all the faces!   thats never going to happen around here!


----------



## m9wst (Feb 7, 2013)

I have Mizuno Pro II irons, bought them new, i would say 10-12 years ago and still use them now. They are very worn and suffered from bag clatter as I've always carried. I do notice when hitting the shorter irons/wedges that they is a lack of check, possibly due to the lack of grooves although there are other factors involved.

i hope that when i replace them the new set lasts just as long.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 7, 2013)

I played with my forged TP21s for about 12 years. The still look good apart from the sand wedge.

A few relevant facts.

I generally only played once a week
I had an ex demo club for practice
Due to the lay out of my course and the nature of my game some clubs would go 2 or 3 rounds without getting used. Others (e.g 8 iron) hardly ever came out of the bag - see below


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 7, 2013)

i have an old set of mizunos and they are 27 years old.  beautiful clubs in great condition.  


i still plan to buy many of the mizuno mp range and also some of the old titleist irons. 

i am even tempted to but these old pings irons just to have them!  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PING-EYE-...Leisure_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&hash=item1e76fd5d00


----------



## chris661 (Feb 7, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Which is true Chris, but that's condition as now. Add another 18-24 months of wear at it's current rate and the grooves, heads even the shafts would probably be well past their best.

While I could continue to use them past that point, would that be a help or hinderence to my game? 

Aren't Ping Eye 2's cast out of the hardest substance known to man anyway :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Are you joking? You are only going to wear out the finish a bit more and possibly damage the grooves but at our standard it won't make much, if any, difference. I used to play with a guy who was a cat 1 golfer and his clubs were way past the one you have pictured and he wouldn't change them as there was nothing wrong except cosmetically.

I think the ping's were made from granite :smirk:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2013)

MashieNiblick said:



			I played with my forged TP21s for about 12 years. The still look good apart from the sand wedge.

A few relevant facts.

I generally only played once a week
I had an ex demo club for practice
Due to the lay out of my course and the nature of my game some clubs would go 2 or 3 rounds without getting used. Others (e.g 8 iron) hardly ever came out of the bag - see below

View attachment 4480

Click to expand...

They look in very good condition, sweetspots hardly touched, just like my mp62 that are 4 years old at least


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 7, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			They look in very good condition, sweetspots hardly touched, just like my mp62 that are 4 years old at least 

Click to expand...

I also found it helps protect them if you ensure there is a large piece of turf between the ball and the face at impact. Who needs iron covers.


----------



## Curls (Feb 7, 2013)

The only way I could wear down my G15s is with an industrial diamond sander. I suspect they will look the same in the year 4013. Maybe the grips will be a bit worse for wear...


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 7, 2013)

Imurg said:



			how long should a set of irons last you?
		
Click to expand...

cast - pretty much forever
forged - the groves will eventually close up in the impact area but this is unlikely to happen from course use alone. 5000 poor Q range balls from the same spot will show (not like Gareth's - no sign of any such damage on that club as pointed out)

this forged PW is 25 years old, but has been rested for about 10 of those, and you can see (about 2/3rds up the face towards the toe) the groves being closed up - clearly a huge amount of life left in the club (especially for anyone using the middle  )and as someone has already pointed out, for most of us it wouldn't make much difference most of the time anyway.


----------



## Curls (Feb 7, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			this forged PW is 25 years old,
		
Click to expand...

I'll see you and raise you, the groves towards the leading edge are closed shut, compare it to the top line where they are (sort of) what they're supposed to be. Still, lovely club, very similar weight to my vokey and a easily over 30 years its predecessor!


----------



## WideEyedFox (Feb 7, 2013)

My Ping Eye 2's are still going strong.  They had a break while I never played, but got used 3-4 times a week when I was younger, and get used 2-3 times a week at the range and usually 1-2 times a month on course.  Recently had them re-gripped and they feel like new!

[Triggeer]
I've had the same wedge for 25 years.  It's had 3 new heads, 2 new shafts and 5 new grips in that time!
[/Trigger]


----------



## 6inchcup (Feb 7, 2013)

my ping i3's are still like new even though they are 12 years old,no need for a change as they are still good for another few years yet.


----------



## MarkA (Feb 7, 2013)

According to Taylormade you will need to change clubs severy 6 months otherwise you will 20 yards behind everyone else!


----------



## kid2 (Feb 7, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			cast - pretty much forever
forged - the groves will eventually close up in the impact area but this is unlikely to happen from course use alone. 5000 poor Q range balls from the same spot will show (not like Gareth's - no sign of any such damage on that club as pointed out)

this forged PW is 25 years old, but has been rested for about 10 of those, and you can see (about 2/3rds up the face towards the toe) the groves being closed up - clearly a huge amount of life left in the club (especially for anyone using the middle  )and as someone has already pointed out, for most of us it wouldn't make much difference most of the time anyway.






Click to expand...


Duncan...
Have you tried a groove sharpener on that yet...It might reshape and re-cut those grooves with a few runs of one.....Might be worth a go......


----------



## kid2 (Feb 7, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Assuming you're not wanting to change as you've had a cash injection, fallen out with them or have significantly improved, how long should a set of irons last you?
Obviously it depends how much you play so a number of rounds would seem to be the best measure.
If I remember, in GM a few months ago, it has been suggested a change every 3-5 years is about right. 
But what about groove wear?
OK, wedges are usually forged or cast with soft metals, but surely forged irons would take as much battering as a forged wedge and would need changing at much the same time to keep performance levels..?
My irons have played 185 rounds since I got them, plus range sessions. Yeah, they're indestructible Callaways but they're beginning to look their age. Would the grooves have worn that much as to be costing me control and performance? 
Don't get me wrong, they still work well - yesterday I hit 2 approaches to within 3 feet for birdies. 
But I'm intersted to know how long everyone else has had their irons and how long they reckon they'll keep them before NEEDING to change rather than wanting......
		
Click to expand...

I think that clubs would probably out last most of us Murg....Problem with most , me included is that we get nored of things pretty easily and look for an excuse to change......
I love my Wilsons but after seeing those Ping G25's after my lesson last night as i said im slightly tempted.....Id have to hit em side by side though first to see if they were worth the justification


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2013)

Had my TP's about three or four years and they are still going strong. I think as my next set will be a full C/F then it makes sense to try and keep them as long as I can and I've no plans after the change to get rid. I would think wedges might be a different matter with the amount of use they get. Similarly I think as others have said forged may wear quicker but at our level will we notice and will it make that much addition aside from the wedges


----------



## jason6r (Feb 7, 2013)

On a related point, how long can you reasonably expect grips to last?  I've now started playing/practising very regularly (6 times per week) compared with previously (1 full pound per week, plus perhaps 30 minutes of practice) and I've been told that I'll probably need to get new grips every 6 months or even less.  I know the answer is "just before they get shiny" but does anyone who plays regularly have experience of the frequency of getting new grips?

Sorry to hijack the original thread!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2013)

Grips are wierd - some people are really hard on them and others (like me) can go years between re-grips.
I have a Multi-Compound on my Fli-Hi that is well over 2 years old and barely shows any sign of wear.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a set of 12 year old forged clubs that have had a lot of use - though all over the face!:angry:

No problem with groove wear. I see no problem with them lasting another 12 years or more. Grips might changing though - that hasn't been done for a long while (3 years probably), but they are half cords and I'm traditionally a low grip/glove wear player.


----------

